# Strong Temporary Tape?



## videoword (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm looking for a strong temporary tape to secure my angular joins while I drill through them.

My wide painters tape is too weak and seems to stretch.

Any recommendations for a solid tape for use on the outside of angles - to be removed later?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Just stop and think for a moment. What tape is it that everyone seems to use for everything. Got it yet. Duct Tape.

It may leave a residue, but that is easily cleaned off. Clear packing tape may do what you want. Then there is Gorilla Tape. For real strength there is strapping take with the reinforcing fibers. The list goes on and on. To see what these are look in the tape isle at your local hardware store or Walmarts.

George


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Similar vein to duct tape, gaffers tape. Little more expensive, but its actually made for the adhesive to lift off cleanly but be about as strong. Personally though, id just find a better brand of painters tape. I like Frogtape, holds well, never noticed it stretching, lets go clean, and its only about a dollar more than the cheaper stuff


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Why not clamps?


----------



## videoword (Feb 27, 2018)

Steve Neul said:


> Why not clamps?


The angle is too acute and the clamps get in the way of the drilling I need to do. Slapping some tape on there really makes it easy to line up the beveled edges and set them in place.

Even if I used clamps for a later part of the process, I'd still want to use tape to get the angles into the clamp setup.

Here's a photo to give you an idea. I didn't like the painters tape I was using. The stick was too weak and the material seemed to stretch.

Based on the research I was doing there were a bunch of double sided tapes people love to use for woodworking - but mostly for router jigs. And double stick is overkill here. So I am just curious what single stick people use to hold things in place when accuracy/performance matters as in my photo below.


----------



## videoword (Feb 27, 2018)

epicfail48 said:


> Similar vein to duct tape, gaffers tape. Little more expensive, but its actually made for the adhesive to lift off cleanly but be about as strong. Personally though, id just find a better brand of painters tape. I like Frogtape, holds well, never noticed it stretching, lets go clean, and its only about a dollar more than the cheaper stuff


Gaff tape is great stuff. I work in film, so I end up using it all the time. Will have to call up a grip friend, save some $$$! My recollection is that the material is a bit cloth-like and stretchy, though.

The painters tape I am using also likely is a garbage brand. I didn't buy it myself. So I'll probably start there.

Duct tape could be great, but then again, when it rips shards of wood off my bevels, I might regret going with the catch-all solution.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

videoword said:


> The angle is too acute and the clamps get in the way of the drilling I need to do. Slapping some tape on there really makes it easy to line up the beveled edges and set them in place.
> 
> Even if I used clamps for a later part of the process, I'd still want to use tape to get the angles into the clamp setup.
> 
> ...


For that application I would be inclined to drill that on a drill press. Careful measuring you could drill the pieces individually.


----------



## videoword (Feb 27, 2018)

Steve Neul said:


> For that application I would be inclined to drill that on a drill press. Careful measuring you could drill the pieces individually.


I do dream of having a fully stocked workshop someday. But in the meantime I have to make due to with my hand drill. Builds character.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

So can you glue the pieces and let the blue tape hold them until dry? Then drilling wouldn't depend on the tape not moving.


----------



## videoword (Feb 27, 2018)

Maylar said:


> So can you glue the pieces and let the blue tape hold them until dry? Then drilling wouldn't depend on the tape not moving.


Going to glue after drilling so I can use the hardware as clamps. I just want to know if there is a better tape than what I'm using for this application.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*No tape is permanent ....*

You have 3 basic types of tapes:
Plastic, the stretchy stuff like electrical
Cloth backed, like duct tape including Nylon fiber 
Paper, the painter's tapes

There is aluminum duct sealing tape, but it's a specialty for HVAC installers.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaffer_tape
The cloth backed would be best for your purposes. I would fold over a flap on one end so you can easily peel it back off when your glue has set. :smile2:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Aluminum tape is used for more than just HVAC. I have two sizes on hand for repairs when needed.

Years ago I also saw and used lead based tapes. 

Then you have the newer tapes that adhere only to themselves and use no stickum. I carry a couple of rolls of these in my vehicles for emergency hose repair.

The filament strapping tape that I have is plastic backed, not cloth.

George


----------



## canarywood1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Packing tape is what you need.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/3M-Scot...ackaging-Tape-with-Dispenser-142-DC/100135267


----------



## pro70z28 (Feb 26, 2018)

Reinforced packing tape shouldn't stretch much at all.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

Fastcap tape will do the job for you. It's not all that easy to get off but it will come off. I think after using it you will agree.

https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...583594430:kwd-912520682&ref=pd_sl_c3dmzvsdt_e


----------



## videoword (Feb 27, 2018)

Well. Based on the fact that virtually every kind of tape has been recommended at least once I've come to the conclusion that either: no one knows what the best tape for this situation is OR tape selection is just a matter of personal preference.

So I went and picked up two recommendations that seemed most worth testing out.

A nicer painter's tape, Frogtape. And a heavy duty packing tape (by Gorilla but not Gorilla tape).

Tested out the painters tape, it was good. Held the wood together solidly and I trusted it would perform better than the cheaper tape I started with when I came here for advice.

Then I tried the Gorilla packing tape and immediately realized that it was the better choice.

All my drill marks had been made directly on the wood, so having a clear tape was immediately beneficial. The plastic tape didn't stretch or tear. The stick was good, but seemed residue free and not so strong that it would risk damaging any delicate parts of the angle on removal.

Only downside was that I realized I wanted to make marks on the other side of the angle and it doesn't take pencil like a paper tape would. (I used a sharp punch to make indentations where my marks would go instead.)

When it came to actually drilling, the tape posed no issue and it's integrity was not compromised from having drill bits spin through it.

So my conclusion is that for holding angles together tightly and accurately, plastic packing tape is ultimately strong, has no stretch, allows you to see your marks, and comes off easy. No other tape could I imagine having all those qualities.

Only if you need to write onto the tape would perhaps a paper tape is a better choice.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Any time I need a soft clamp to hang onto some weird shape, like a roughed out wood carving, I use one or more strap clamps.
Gives me complete control over the shape, size and tension. Must be half a dozen in the pile.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I have used Frog tape to hold things. Did so this week when fitting a Yale lock to a shed door.
johnep


----------

